# Short cycle mamas- How long until your BFP?



## bpa2012

How long did it take for you to get your BFP? I have a 24 day cycle.


----------



## jkburns

I have had 25 day cycles with an 11 day luteal phase since my Mirena was removed. It took us 4 cycles to conceive and I did not get a positive test until the day after I missed my af (12 dpo).


----------



## Crownjewelz

My was a perfect 28 day cycle. I wasnt expecting this soon after my loss. Last month was soooooo messed up is why I say. I bled for 9 days the passed month and I still got my BFP.


----------



## daydreaming22

No matter how long your cycle is, you should get a + at around 14 dpo (10 dpo is usually earliest). So if you O on CD 10 you could expect a + at CD 20-CD24


----------



## c1403

I came off BCP on 14th August 2011.

My cycles have been between 24-26 days and Ive had 4. Last month I had a chemical on CD28 (got a postive test but then AF came 2 days later)

Happy to say I got a BFP exactly 4 weeks after the chemical at around 16dpo (I dont chart so not sure when I ovulated)


----------



## Sandy1222

my cycles are usually 24-26 days, and i just got my BFP this morning on cycle day 21. i dont know when i actually ovulated, but i think i am somewhere between 9-11 dpo...most likely closer to 11


----------



## Becka79

Yay it's encouraging to read that short cycle mamas get BFP's! My cycle is 24-25 days..I spot before my period starts though so not sure if this is an issue!?


----------



## hopingforit

My RE told me that spotting before a period can signal a problem with progesterone. It was true for me because sometimes I would spot before and I did have low progesterone until I did Clomid.


----------



## jojo1972

I have a 24 day cycle and ovulate usually day 10-11. I got my BFP cycle day 21 too x


----------



## Becka79

hopingforit said:


> My RE told me that spotting before a period can signal a problem with progesterone. It was true for me because sometimes I would spot before and I did have low progesterone until I did Clomid.

Thats good that there is treatment for it..I have a feeling it may be my problem cos I spot for at least a couple of days in 9/10 cycles. Will have to speak to doc and get tested I guess


----------



## babyjo

I had a 22-24 day cycle it took 1 year( 16 cycles) to get first BFP (later mc). Then 2 months after mc another BFP.

Having a short cycle means you ovulate more times in a year than most women. My LP was 9-11 days. I was on Vit B6 but my Gynae dosent believe that short cycles/LP make it harder to get pregnant. We get more chances then most.

Good luck. x


----------



## Becka79

True babyjo.. Im glad u had success and I'm very happy to hear your story! :)


----------



## laurablu42

It took me 4 months of 22day cycles to concieve with a lp of 9days also low progesterone. I actually went to the doctors for tests to check for anythin that could be wrong and i concieved that month. We had been trying for 2 years with irregular cycles but took 4months once they regulated to 22day :) xx


----------



## YikesBaby

I have a 25-28 day cycle. We got pregnant our first cycle NTNP and I was so convinced it wouldn't happen that I didn't even think to test. My LMP was April 27. I tested May 28 when I realized I was late and got a shockingly clear BFP, much to my surprise. :)


----------

